# Carte identité



## JChris64 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Je souhaiterais enregistrer des cartes d’identité sur mon iPhone afin de pouvoir les utiliser rapidement. J ai essayé dans Wallet mais je n’y arrive pas . Avez vous un moyen simple qui permet dès les avoir rapidement disponibles? 
Car, pour le moment , elles sont dans mes photos mais il faut toujours que je remonte les photos pour les retrouver …
Merci d’avance


----------



## Chris K (10 Septembre 2022)

JChris64 a dit:


> J ai essayé dans Wallet mais je n’y arrive pas



Normal, ce n’est pas possible.

Mon passeport est enregistré dans l’appli 1Password (qui me sert beaucoup pour les mots de passe etc..). Une fois dans l’appli, une recherche avec le mot « passeport » me permet de le retrouver facilement.
Bon il faut avoir l’utilité de 1Password (ou de tout autre gestionnaire avancé de mots de passe).

Sinon, dans l’appli Photo tu peux créer un album « identité » et tu y met que ta carte (plus rapide de trouver un album qu’une photo directement). Ou même dans l’album « Masquées » qui, depuis iOS 16 (qui va arriver sous peu) se dévérouille via FaceID.


----------



## JChris64 (10 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Du coup, j ai mis dans Notes . C’est toujours plus facile à retrouver .
Mais j’ avoue qu une petite appli où l’on peut déposer ses cartes ( et permis de conduire) aurait été sympathique


----------



## edenpulse (10 Septembre 2022)

Le problème c’est la sécurité de ces données critiques surtout.

J’espère pour toi que tu ne te fera pas pirater ton compte iCloud. Sinon, bonjour la potentielle usurpation d’identité derrière aussi. 
Une carte bleu, on peut tjrs faire opposition, un vol d’identité c’est autre chose.

J’ai renseigné les numéros de ma carte dans 1Password également. Ça me semble être encore le meilleur endroit.


----------



## JChris64 (10 Septembre 2022)

Je n’y ai mis que des cartes d’identités pas de carte bancaire .
J’avoue ne pas y à avoir pensé … je sais que cela est probable mais à un faible pourcentage quand même non ?


----------



## LaJague (10 Septembre 2022)

JChris64 a dit:


> Je n’y ai mis que des cartes d’identités pas de carte bancaire .
> J’avoue ne pas y à avoir pensé … je sais que cela est probable mais à un faible pourcentage quand même non ?


C’est presque pire !

Un usurpateur peut tout faire avec un CNI !

Bon après faut se faire pirater iCloud, mais …..


----------



## JChris64 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bon je les ai effacées et je les garde dans mes photos
Après, pour pirater il faut les 2 cotés de la carte non?
Je n’ai que le recto ( en fait ça me sert pour récupérer des colis et évite d’avoir  les cartes de ma compagne et de sa fille )


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Septembre 2022)

Mais on te te les demandes souvent tes pièces d'identité ?


----------



## JChris64 (10 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais on te te les demandes souvent tes pièces d'identité ?


A chaque fois que je récupère un colis oui


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Septembre 2022)

JChris64 a dit:


> A chaque fois que je récupère un colis oui


D'accord, mais qu'est  qui t'empêche d'avoir la version vraie sur toi ?
Tt es marabouté par l'iPhone ?


----------



## JChris64 (10 Septembre 2022)

Mais je l’ai sur moi ( la mienne ) mais pas celle de ma compagne par ex… vu qu elle l’a sur elle tout le temps ,… c’est plus simple de l’avoir en photo que de lui demander sans cesse . Tu ne crois pas ?


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Septembre 2022)

D'accord avec tes justifications


----------



## baron (11 Septembre 2022)

Moi, j'utilise une photocopie de carte d'identité.


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Septembre 2022)

baron a dit:


> Moi, j'utilise une photocopie de carte d'identité.


Et pour quelle raison ?
Et en plus c'est plus valable comme par le passé.
que-vaut-une-photocopie-de-carte-d-identite


----------



## baron (11 Septembre 2022)

Pour récupérer un colis adressé à quelqu'un de la famille, ça marche généralement. (Et ça évite de devoir se promener avec la carte d'identité des autres.)


----------



## JChris64 (11 Septembre 2022)

baron a dit:


> Pour récupérer un colis adressé à quelqu'un de la famille, ça marche généralement. (Et ça évite de devoir se promener avec la carte d'identité des autres.)


C’est exactement pour cela que j’ai créé un album dans photos.. afin de les retrouver plus vite


----------



## LS Zaitsev (12 Septembre 2022)

Je trouve dangereux de stocker une photo de sa carte d'identité ou de son passeport dans son téléphone. Certes, la réputation d'iCloud et d'Apple en matière de sécurité, mais enfin... ça reste du numérique. Et comme rappelé plus haut, une usurpation d'identité, c'est autrement plus compliqué à gérer qu'une carte bancaire.
Je pratique toujours la bonne vieille photocopie. En général, ça marche bien. En revanche pour la Poste, cela dépend de l'humeur du préposé... Pour les contrôles (police, etc.), ça passe bien, car j'explique qu'ils peuvent m'accompagner à mon domicile ou m'emmener au commissariat/gendarmerie le temps de vérifier l'original s'ils le souhaitent. Ils le font jamais... 
Par contre, douanes, frontières, même pas la peine d'essayer...

@nicomarcos : l'article se plante sur un point : il était encore possible de faire certifier conforme une copie de pièce d'identité dans un consulat français, au moins jusqu'en 2019, la dernière fois que je l'ai fait.
Après, il semble évident qu'à terme, ce bricolage ne sera plus possible ou marchera de moins en moins. Pour des raisons évidentes, l'État a tout intérêt à résorber cette pratique. Un agent pointilleux (et il en faut !) peut tout à fait décider de considérer que c'est un défaut de pièce d'identité et m'emmener au poste, sur un banc bien dur et devant des affiches déprimantes, pour me faire poireauter le temps qu'un proche amène l'original ou qu'il lui prenne l'envie de vérifier sur son p'tit PC sous Windows XP...


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Septembre 2022)

Tout a fait d'accord avec toi @LS Zaitsev, mais donc l'original reste quand même plus simple, ça évite des
explications, jutifcations, discussions qui peuvent devenir parfois houleuses, perte de temps...
Mais chacun reste libre de faire ce qu'i veut


----------



## LS Zaitsev (13 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Tout a fait d'accord avec toi @LS Zaitsev, mais donc l'original reste quand même plus simple, ça évite des
> explications, jutifcations, discussions qui peuvent devenir parfois houleuses, perte de temps...
> Mais chacun reste libre de faire ce qu'i veut


Tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Septembre 2022)

Dans un téléphone verouillé, je ne vois pas comment aller récupérer une carte d'identité ou une CB. A mon avis, elle elles sont moins en sécurité dans un sac à main ou un portefeuille.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (14 Septembre 2022)

@Powerdom Un téléphone verrouillé ne met pas à l'abri d'une fuite de données. Si c'est seulement dans la mémoire locale, ça va encore. Si c'est dans répertoire synchronisé avec un service cloud, ça reste bien risqué. Ne parlons pas de ceux qui gardent des fichiers dans leur boite mail, dans des emails avec pièce jointe qu'ils s'envoient à eux-mêmes. Ils sont encore nombreux !
Une pièce d'identité n'est en sécurité nulle part. Les cas d'usurpation d'identité, parfois médiatisés, et les difficultés des victimes à faire valoir leur raison incitent à ne pas prendre de pièce d'identité avec soi, numérique ou originale. C'était le sens de mes "magouilles" dont je parlais plus haut.
D'ailleurs en parlant d'arrangements... il y en a un autre fort pratique : se promener avec une déclaration de perte.


----------

